# When "Should" schedules be posted



## He77CAT (Jun 24, 2022)

Hi and Thank You in advance....   My store posts the schedule Friday afternoon sometimes Friday evening for the next week.   (which is a day and a half away)  And over the posted schedule in the hall it says to go off of the paper schedule that's posted and not by what's on myTime...  I know the company put a lot of money into developing the app. for us but then to be told not to 'go by it' by my location.   This is the 'Norm' in our store and many of the employees think it is the norm. because it's their first job and I think they just don't know better.       What is the norm. in your store or is it posted somewhere within Target's info of when the schedule needs/should be up?

Thank you again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 24, 2022)

Welcome! I stay with paper schedule. It’s up by Friday for 2 weeks.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Jun 24, 2022)

We are told paper schedule also. My store has the new one posted by Thursday. So there are 3 different weeks up. First one is the current week then next week and the 3 is the following week.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 25, 2022)

They post the following week on Friday? They’re supposed to post the schedule for 2 weeks out on Thursday by noon, giving you about 10 days notice.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jun 27, 2022)

Sounds like they're about 8 days behind.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jun 27, 2022)

Paper schedules "should" be posted 10 days out every Thursday by noon. There are some circumstances where payroll or workload is not finalized for the week they are posting, or ETLs are just on vacation, causing a small delay by 1-2 days. But, this shouldn't be the norm. The myTime schedule is automatically viewable for TMs 9 days out on Fridays, although sometimes these shifts will change if the paper schedule hasn't been posted yet. Technically, the paper schedule is supposed to be the "official" schedule, and you are responsible for working those shifts unless you have since added/dropped shifts via the myTime app or confirmed a schedule change with a leader.

If your store is constantly posting the schedule 2 days out, that's beyond ridiculous and I would go straight to the ETL-HR or the SD. Refer them to the team member handbook and inform them that you will be screenshotting and following the myTime schedule once it is available, if they cannot post the paper schedule on time. Document each week that the schedule is posted late and if they try to give you flack for missing a shift that wasn't posted on time, then that would warrant a hotline call.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 27, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> They post the following week on Friday? They’re supposed to post the schedule for 2 weeks out on Thursday by noon, giving you about 10 days notice.


i am off on thursdays most of the time.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 27, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> i am off on thursdays most of the time.


That’s really helpful, thanks.


----------



## He77CAT (Jun 30, 2022)

The schedule thing has been ongoing for over a year...  I've been with Target for about 14 months and maybe twice (2 times), the schedule had been posted 5 days prior to the week...  and I recall 2 weeks out only once.  I've asked a few of my coworkers with children how they handle their day care for their children since it's Friday and  they don't even know their days or hours for the week that starts 1.5 days away.    I've already accepted that if at the end of my shift the following schedule isn't posted I will not go in...  I must be off...  I'm on demand and they handle that all wrong too.  -----  Thank you All


----------



## He77CAT (Jun 30, 2022)

Thank You,  I'm back in tomorrow so I will see how it goes...  our ETL-HR does the scheduling so I will go beyond them now that I know I'm not just making up an issue.   Tomorrow is Thursday so Hardlinesmaster enjoy your day off !


----------



## Yetive (Jun 30, 2022)

So, there are 2 kinds of posting the schedule.  There is a button you hit in the Mytime program, and there is putting a paper copy on a wall.

I would wager that your store is posting the schedule on time (in the button hitting sense).  If they were not, I'm certain that someone would be getting in trouble for it by now.  The insistence on using the wall schedule confirms this for me. They are cheating the system, in other words.

You could go directly to HR/SD and ask about it.  Of course, they already know.  The team member handbook specifically states that schedules are posted every Thursday by noon, 10 days before the first day of the schedule.  The handbook is available on Workday.


----------



## He77CAT (Jun 30, 2022)

Yetive said:


> So, there are 2 kinds of posting the schedule.  There is a button you hit in the Mytime program, and there is putting a paper copy on a wall.
> 
> I would wager that your store is posting the schedule on time (in the button hitting sense).  If they were not, I'm certain that someone would be getting in trouble for it by now.  The insistence on using the wall schedule confirms this for me. They are cheating the system, in other words.
> 
> You could go directly to HR/SD and ask about it.  Of course, they already know.  The team member handbook specifically states that schedules are posted every Thursday by noon, 10 days before the first day of the schedule.  The handbook is available on Workday.


the Mytime button that you mention, is that something they need to initiate to get the paper planned schedule posted in myTime?  Our schedule is not posted in myTime until after the paper schedule is up.  There have been times when I've asked for an ETL and I'm told, 'oh he's in the back working on the schedule' ..  this would be Thurs or Fri and he's working on the schedule for the week starting in 2 days...  so it's not that they're slow in posting, they're still working on it.    Our SD is on leave, been a while and the temporary SD I've seen him twice in the last few  months and the 2nd time I saw him I didn't even recognize him because so much time had passed since the first meeting.   Unfortunately, I keep reiterating to myself that this is just a short-term gig and not to take it seriously but many others express how they're not staying much longer...  There are many of us that are great workers but are getting tired of not even knowing what next week schedule is.   We still don't know if we're working 4th of Jul yet and it's the 30th of Jun.   ---this has turned into a therapy session...LOL  what do I owe you all??


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 30, 2022)

I wish we still had a wall schedule.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 30, 2022)

Yikes.  The button publishes the schedule to the app.  If they are being allowed to do this week after week, there must be some serious problems at your store.  Most of us can go on the app and see both next week and the following week by now.  Still sounds fishy to me.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Jun 30, 2022)

They’re supposed to be posted by noon on Thursdays. Various issues can interfere with that, but that’s best practice, which we try to follow at my store, anyway.


----------



## He77CAT (Jul 1, 2022)

starfishncoffee said:


> They’re supposed to be posted by noon on Thursdays. Various issues can interfere with that, but that’s best practice, which we try to follow at my store, anyway.


First off like your name.  (starfishncoffee) From what others have mentioned by Thursday, but for the week starting 10 days out.  Is that your same experience?   Ours consistently is Frid. for the following week that starts in 2 days


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 1, 2022)

Your SD being on leave is probably part of the issue, but it still shouldn't be this bad. 

At this point, honestly, I would pull up the TM handbook on Workday (when I pull it up as a PDF it's on page 27...see below) and meet with the ETL-HR. Show them this and then get an answer as to why your store is consistently posting schedules way past their deadline. Be polite but firm. Mention that this practice is not contributing to work/life balance and ask when this will be fixed. If you feel they still aren't taking you seriously, you may even end the meeting by asking them to write down the number for the Integrity Hotline (hint - this is also in the TM handbook and is 1-800-541-6838 - but maybe with this will light a fire under someone's ass).

Note that escalating things to the hotline should always be your last resort, but it sounds like your store may almost be there. I'd be surprised if nobody has done this already. Posting the schedule this late is just not normal.

(FYI - from the TM handbook)
*see your schedule*
Schedules are posted every Thursday by noon, 10 days before the first day of the schedule (unless otherwise required by applicable law). You may also view your schedule at your store or by voluntarily downloading and using the myTime Mobile app on your smartphone. Sales and workload fluctuations may occur and result in additional hours being offered to you by your leader. Picking up additional hours or shifts is voluntary and will be communicated to team members as proactively as possible. If you report to work for a scheduled shift and a decision is made to reduce operational hours for that shift, you will be paid for at least three hours (in some states, at least four hours). This does not apply if you volunteer to leave early.


----------



## He77CAT (Jul 1, 2022)

mathprofmatt said:


> Your SD being on leave is probably part of the issue, but it still shouldn't be this bad.
> 
> At this point, honestly, I would pull up the TM handbook on Workday (when I pull it up as a PDF it's on page 27...see below) and meet with the ETL-HR. Show them this and then get an answer as to why your store is consistently posting schedules way past their deadline. Be polite but firm. Mention that this practice is not contributing to work/life balance and ask when this will be fixed. If you feel they still aren't taking you seriously, you may even end the meeting by asking them to write down the number for the Integrity Hotline (hint - this is also in the TM handbook and is 1-800-541-6838 - but maybe with this will light a fire under someone's ass).
> 
> ...


well, I see our schedule has been posted today, (1jul22), for the week starting the 3rd of Jul.  When our SD was in store this was going on then too.  I am a big believer of going up the chain and being professional but direct.  I will see if anyone is there on Mon. which I'm sure they won't be but I'll get started then.     Thanks for the phone number and the information.   I hope everyone has a safe 4th of July !


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 1, 2022)

Maybe email your HRBP.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 1, 2022)

Schedules should be posted by Thursday around noon and they are for 10 days in advance. What your store is doing is wrong and I would contact the integrity hotline and escalate with your HRBP.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 3, 2022)

He77CAT said:


> well, I see our schedule has been posted today, (1jul22), for the week starting the 3rd of Jul.  When our SD was in store this was going on then too.  I am a big believer of going up the chain and being professional but direct.  I will see if anyone is there on Mon. which I'm sure they won't be but I'll get started then.     Thanks for the phone number and the information.   I hope everyone has a safe 4th of July !


Happy Independence Day bro! God bless


----------

